# Weirdest sandwich you have ever made



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

Fish in tomato sauce, garlic, onion, ginger, cheddar, mustard, lettuce, pickles, jalapenos, all wrapped in pita bread and covered with redbull for some reason. It was gross, but less gross than I thought it would be. The redbull was not a good decision.


----------



## bridmaga (Dec 12, 2014)

Fried pig skin cooked in red salsa with tomate paste, goat cheese, pickled jalapenos, lettuce, horseradish mustard all on something similar to French bread.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

My brother really likes mayonnaise and before he figured out "real cooking" he used to make mayonnaise sandwiches....
Just mayonnaise. Between 2 pieces of bread.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

I do peanut butter and nutella running horizontally on one slice of bread, and blackberry jelly and honey running vertically on the other. 4 sandwiches in 1.


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

I tried to recreate the infamous captain crunch and pixie stick sandwich from the breakfast club when I was in elementary school. It was lovely.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Peanut butter and cheeto sandwich.

I did a lot of experimentation in elementary school.


----------



## FreyaLuna (Aug 13, 2014)

- Peanut butter, bacon, pancake syrup, and jalapeno peppers. 

- Cheez Whiz, cheese curls, and garlic peanuts.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Orange maramalade, white chicken breast, red onion, and a dab of light mayo on french bread


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

White cheese with alot of mayo on top. 
Raspberries stuffed with cocoa and subsequently put on bread (butter was involved, too).


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

This thread makes me wonder what's wrong with you people...

I don't really eat sandwiches, not really part of Finnish culture (the ones they offer are disgusting, expensive, look like cancer and smell even worse). I eat toast covered with half a centimeter thick layer of Nutella when I'm abroad and we have hotel breakfast. My definition of heaven.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

Applewood Bacon with chili and cheese on two regular sliced white bread, it was very messy.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I actually tried a peanut butter and mayonnaise sandwich today. I'd heard of people eating them when I was looking up alternative things to have on a peanut butter sandwich besides jelly and I wanted to try it. Then I put cheez-its on said sandwich. I didn't like it very much but at least it sort of cured my hunger.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just saw that this thread had returned to the top of the list and it gave me a sudden craving to eat 3 slices of bread and call it a bread sandwich.



desinys said:


> This thread makes me wonder what's wrong with you people...


 Really? I thought we'd explained that quite clearly :tongue:


----------



## JayHill108 (Sep 20, 2013)

I once tried an onion sandwich--just bread and sliced onion--under the assumption that it was something people actually eat, rather than something the creators of the Onion did because they had no money.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Sausages, green beans, mayo, cream and nutella. Nasty.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

...i'm still waiting to have someone accept my betting wager of having the loser eat a peanut butter and toothpaste sandwich


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

desire machine said:


> ...i'm still waiting to have someone accept my betting wager of having the loser eat a peanut butter and toothpaste sandwich


Now I really want to try that just for the sake of it:|


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Not a sandwich, but one time I put cheese in my oatmeal because I was convinced it would taste good. Then forced myself to eat the whole thing because I didn't want to throw away perfectly good food


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Vampires prefer virgins for a very good reason.


----------



## BloodSky (May 17, 2015)

A waffle with cayenne pepper. It was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

Had a lady add seafood to her cold cut combo a few days ago. My coworker and I were horrified.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Two slices of bread with potato chips in between. You guys are too creative.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

My pbj sandwiches have a poached egg in them. Delicious. Try it. (If you would eat these things on the same plate for breakfast, why not smash it all together?)
I also smother my tunafish sandwiches with ketchup, chips and relish.
I need vinegar on my italian sandwiches.

.. As a child I "put milk" and sugar between two pieces of bread. For some reason I thought it would taste like a smoothie. It did not.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> My pbj sandwiches have a poached egg in them. Delicious. Try it. (If you would eat these things on the same plate for breakfast, why not smash it all together?)
> I also smother my tunafish sandwiches with ketchup, chips and relish.
> I need vinegar on my italian sandwiches.
> 
> .. As a child I "put milk" and sugar between two pieces of bread. For some reason I thought it would taste like a smoothie. It did not.


That reminds me of my current favorite sandwich: pb&j french toast. You make a regular pb&j, then soak it in an egg and milk mixture, then pan fry it with butter. It is amazingly good.


----------



## themaraudingtimelord (Jul 7, 2014)

Peanut butter and salami. Surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Asparagus, cauliflower, nutella, ham and marshmallows. 

It was surprisingly adequate, although I would only recommend it to the bravest. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Sometimes I go to Subway and ask for a BLT with provolone, banana peppers and mustard. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

tomato peanut butter avocado chicken nuggets and cheese. it was actually pretty decent


----------

